# Is this poodle abuse?



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

What do ya think not only did I make him look utterly ridiculous I then took him out in public where everyone could see him.
Am I a terrible mummy??? :devil:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love it. i think he looks awesome. but then again, i have a partially corded poodle that i make wear faerie wings out in public on occasion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he looks cute! Did you save the neck hair to grow him out for show?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks gorgeous. I love the 2nd picture his expression is so funny. It is not easy to be beautiful.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I love and think there's the makings of an interesting Halloween costume lurking in there.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, and I thought my horse used to look funny with his mane banded. LOL 

I agree with PoodleMom--there's a Halloween costume in there somewhere. Tell everyone he's dressed up as a Poodle!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Hee hee thanks guys my family thinks I'm being mean but Shadow loves being groomed and loves the attention he gets afterwards.



faerie said:


> i love it. i think he looks awesome. but then again, i have a partially corded poodle that i make wear faerie wings out in public on occasion.


Lol your poor girl, does she enjoy the attention? I've got a partially corded girl too but she's so scruffy right now I don't show her off much.




ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think he looks cute! Did you save the neck hair to grow him out for show?


Nope just for fun, I love long hair but he was getting too hot in the conti.


We don't get into halloween much over here but my nephew wants me to put him up in spikes and take him trick or treating.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think he looks adorable! Good thing poodles love you no matter what you do to their hair. I want to know what peoples reactions were.


----------

